# rifar el ramo



## sery_puffetta

Ciao a tutti!

Sto leggendo "La plaza del diamante" di Mercé Rodoreda e proprio nell'incipit ho trovato quest'espressione che non riesco a capire:

"rifar el ramo"


Vi do il contesto:

"La Julieta vino expresamente a la pastelería para decirme que, antes de rifar el ramo, rifarían cafeteras; que ella ya las había visto [...]"

Non ho idea di chi sia il soggetto di quel "rifarían", nè di chi sia la Julieta perchè il libro inizia in medias res e inoltre è nello stile dell'autrice lasciare in sospeso le cose (tant'è vero che subito dopo la frase che ho riportato, la protagonista passa a parlare di tutt'altro).


Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?


----------



## Tomby

sery_puffetta said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Sto leggendo "La plaza del diamante" di Mercé Rodoreda e proprio nell'incipit ho trovato quest'espressione che non riesco a capire:
> 
> "rifar el ramo"
> 
> 
> Vi do il contesto:
> 
> "La Julieta vino expresamente a la pastelería para decirme que, antes de rifar el ramo, rifarían cafeteras; que ella ya las había visto [...]"
> 
> Non ho idea di chi sia il soggetto di quel "rifarían", nè di chi sia la Julieta perchè il libro inizia in medias res e inoltre è nello stile dell'autrice lasciare in sospeso le cose (tant'è vero che subito dopo la frase che ho riportato, la protagonista passa a parlare di tutt'altro).
> 
> 
> Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?


"rifar el ramo":
La traducción directa es "sorteggiare il mazzo di fiori".

"il soggetto":
El sujeto podría ser "_los organizadores de una fiesta_ rifarían cafeteras".
Saluti,


----------



## flljob

Rifar = sorteggiare.

El ramo tal vez se refiera a un ramo de flores o un ramo de novia. Si usas un verbo en tercera persona de plural puede tratarse de una impersonal.

Aquí venden flores. 
Aquí cantan bien.
En México hablan español.


----------



## sery_puffetta

Entonces el significado es literal! Yo creía que se trataba de un sentido especial porque el contexto no es muy claro! 

Gracias!


----------



## XtopherB

Rifar, sortear.

Me parece que en el libro esa oración no tiene sentido con el contexto. Es más, la idea es que no tenga sentido y que se tome como un "opening line", un iniciador de conversación.


----------



## Tomby

XtopherB said:


> Rifar, sortear.
> 
> Me parece que en el libro esa oración no tiene sentido con el contexto. Es más, la idea es que no tenga sentido y que se tome como un "opening line", un iniciador de conversación.


¿Que es un _opening line_?


----------



## sery_puffetta

Ahora entiendo. La protagonista se refiere a la rifa que se tendrá durante la fiesta en la Plaza del Diamante. Después va a la fiesta pero no habla claramente de la rifa porque allí encuentra a un hombre y se emociona y piensa en su madre muerta y al mismo tiempo al ramo, las cafeteras y su infancia y no se entiende nada! 

Parece una novela muy buena pero dificil desde el punto de vista lingüístico (almenos para mí!).

Gracias!


----------



## Tomby

Natalia (la protagonista que después se llamará _Colometa_) cuenta una historia realista en primera persona. Es una historia triste, como su época (República, Guerra Civil, Posguerra). La narración es bastante simple, para el hispanohablante. Natalia y su amiga Julieta solían pasear por la Plaza del Diamante (Barcelona) donde conocerán a Quimet, futuro marido de _la Colometa_ y...


----------



## ursu-lab

Tieni comunque presente che il testo che stai leggendo è una traduzione, perché il romanzo di Mercè Rodoreda è stato scritto in catalano (La Plaça del Diamant), non in spagnolo.


----------



## gatogab

sery_puffetta said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Sto leggendo "La plaza del diamante" di Mercé Rodoreda e proprio nell'incipit ho trovato quest'espressione che non riesco a capire:
> 
> "rifar el ramo"
> 
> 
> Vi do il contesto:
> 
> "La Julieta vino expresamente a la pastelería para decirme que, antes de rifar el ramo, rifarían cafeteras; que ella ya las había visto [...]"
> 
> Non ho idea di chi sia il soggetto di quel "rifarían", nè di chi sia la Julieta perchè il libro inizia in medias res e inoltre è nello stile dell'autrice lasciare in sospeso le cose (tant'è vero che subito dopo la frase che ho riportato, la protagonista passa a parlare di tutt'altro).
> 
> 
> Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?


 
Rifa = riffa.


----------



## ursu-lab

In italiano non si dice "sorteggiare un mazzo di rose", perché in questo caso, essendo già deciso il premio, al massimo si sorteggia (si estrae a sorte) il numero del vincitore del mazzo di fiori.
Si dice "il premio in palio", o una cosa del genere: la frase va comunque cambiata perché non credo che esista un verbo con un significato simile a "rifar", a parte "mettere in palio".


----------



## infinite sadness

Dalle mie parti (Sicilia) "sorteggiare" è spesso usato con lo stesso significato di "mettere in palio", però non so dire se lo usano anche nelle altre Regioni.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Dalle mie parti (Sicilia) "sorteggiare" è spesso usato con lo stesso significato di "mettere in palio", però non so dire se lo usano anche nelle altre Regioni.


Pochi chilometri a nord, nella Puglia Salentina si sorteggia e si mette in palio.


----------



## infinite sadness

La Puglia salentina appartiene alla famiglia dei dialetti siciliani, quindi credo che ci sia lo stesso modo di parlare.
Tipo: 
d.: "alla festa dell'addio all'estate che cosa si sorteggia?"
r.:  "sorteggiamo un cesto di rose".


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> La Puglia salentina appartiene alla famiglia dei dialetti siciliani, quindi credo che ci sia lo stesso modo di parlare.
> Tipo:
> d.: "alla festa dell'addio all'estate che cosa si sorteggia?"
> r.: "sorteggiamo un cesto di rose".


 



> Il salentino ha con il calabrese e con la lingua siciliana evidenti affinità (su tutte la mancata riduzione della vocale finale _e_), mentre si differenzia nettamente dal resto dei dialetti pugliesi.


*Dialetto salentino*

Mi si permetta questo _'fuori tema'_ ma sono innamorato del Salento.


----------

